# Missing Fish



## parry (Apr 12, 2011)

For the past 2 weeks I've had 4 fish in my tank, these being one common goldfish, a veiltail and 2 comet goldfish (one orange & one yellow).

They all seemed to be getting along well but today the yellow comet has completely vanished!

I have performed a full search of the tank and checked all decor and all my filter pipes etc with no evidence of where it could be.

Could one of the other fish eaten them?


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Depends on the size of the other goldfishes mouths. And hopefully you do feed your goldfish so they shouldn't be hungry enough to eat each other. My neighbour has a massive goldfish the same size as a carp and one baby goldfish witch is absolutely tiny. The smaller goldfish could certinly fit in the bigger goldfishes mouth. Oh and if you feed your goldfish and they seem to have finished quickly, put a tiny bit more in. If dont eat it use ur net and get the food out but if they do. Increase the amount you feed them.


----------



## parry (Apr 12, 2011)

snail_keeper97 said:


> Depends on the size of the other goldfishes mouths. And hopefully you do feed your goldfish so they shouldn't be hungry enough to eat each other. My neighbour has a massive goldfish the same size as a carp and one baby goldfish witch is absolutely tiny. The smaller goldfish could certinly fit in the bigger goldfishes mouth. Oh and if you feed your goldfish and they seem to have finished quickly, put a tiny bit more in. If dont eat it use ur net and get the food out but if they do. Increase the amount you feed them.


Thanks for replying, the common goldfish is the biggest of the four but the 2 comets were roughly the same size and the mouth is pretty small on the goldfish.

With regards to feeding I usually feed them twice daily, once when I get up and once before I go to bed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are there any open spots on top of the tank? Could it have jumped? I have found fish dried up (no telling when they jumped) behind my tank in the past. Do you have any pets that could have scooped it up if it did jump?


----------



## parry (Apr 12, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Are there any open spots on top of the tank? Could it have jumped? I have found fish dried up (no telling when they jumped) behind my tank in the past. Do you have any pets that could have scooped it up if it did jump?


The tank has a lid so they wouldn't be able to jump out. Although I have a cat he takes no notice of the fish tank.

The fish was there at around 11pm last night but not at 7am today.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What decor do you have in the tank? Lift it all up. If there are holes in the bottom of it (they all have it) make sure it has not stuffed itself inside it.


----------



## parry (Apr 12, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> What decor do you have in the tank? Lift it all up. If there are holes in the bottom of it (they all have it) make sure it has not stuffed itself inside it.


I have a cave through the middle and a barrel on the right hand side.

I already lifted them this morning and couldn't see anything but I'll have another go now and see if he is caught inside.

EDIT: Just had another inspection now, absolutely nothing, he just seems to have vanished.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I'd say if he is not in the tank, he had to have gotten out somehow. You actually looked inside the filter? What type of filter?


----------



## parry (Apr 12, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Well, I'd say if he is not in the tank, he had to have gotten out somehow. You actually looked inside the filter? What type of filter?


Its a marina slim filter, I removed the cartridges to see if there was any evidence that he had been eaten but saw nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I used to have Clown Loaches that wedged themselves into the fold on a plastic looking rock I had, they weren't stuck they just liked hiding in there.


----------



## blazeshift (Jan 17, 2011)

True story... I'm new to this hobby so friends told me to get zebra danios because they're forgiving of newbie mistakes, resilient, fun and playful. I got three of them and within two days, two zeebs picked on one until most of its rear fin was gone, then it dissapeared--overnight. I asked the fish expert at my local pet store and said he'd never heard or seen of such behavior from zeebs. 

I looked everywhere, it's a small tank 3.5 Baby BiOrb! And there was no debris. Later in the week, I noticed the tank got extremely littered and cloudy and thought it was a little soon for the "advertised" tank cleaning.

I took everything out of the aquarium (with the other two in there) and wrapped around the root of a live plant were the remains of the fish--picked clean! Just the skeleton. My zeebs are part Piranhas...

Not saying your fish was consumed (like mine) but apparently it's possible. Even for peaceful little fish. (LOL, it's always the quiet ones-G.Carlin). Good luck.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, one of my mates found a dead clown loach in between one of his big stones.


----------



## parry (Apr 12, 2011)

blazeshift said:


> I looked everywhere, it's a small tank 3.5 Baby BiOrb! And there was no debris. Later in the week, I noticed the tank got extremely littered and cloudy and thought it was a little soon for the "advertised" tank cleaning.
> 
> I took everything out of the aquarium (with the other two in there) and wrapped around the root of a live plant were the remains of the fish--picked clean! Just the skeleton. My zeebs are part Piranhas...


I've literally checked everything in the tank, there's no remains of anything, anywhere. Maybe later in the week things might become more clear (or cloudy!).


----------

